# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Vukovarsko rodilište

## anjica

Pozdrav!

Da li netko ima iskustva iz vukovarskog rodilišta?

Dvoumim se između osječkog i vukovarskog

unaprijed hvala

----------


## cvijetak

Moja je seka ljetos rodila u Vukovaru. Kaže da je ekipa na porodu bila odlična, da su joj puno pomogli, a kako tamo uglavnom nije gužva nitko nije nervozan pa je sve prošlo super (epiziotomiju nije izbjegla ali nije niti pokušala).
Problema je imala jedino sa sestrama koje se brinu za bebe a koje su bile bezobrazne, a s dojenjem joj nisu znali (ili htjeli ?!?) uopće pomoći pa ti preporučujem da se o tome vrhunski obrazuješ. Bilo je čak rečenica : Kakva ste vi mama kad ne želite nahraniti svoje dijete ?!? (Dojenje im nije išlo, a da ne govorim da su malecku nerijetko donosili na podoj nakon porcije (kršitelj koda)a)

----------


## anjica

hvala za savjete, već sam pomislila da u tom Vukovaru nitko ne rađa...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ivana B-G

halo, halo! ima li sta novog iz rodilista u vukovaru? zna li netko dali se tamo (uskoro) odrzava tecaj za pripreme za porod?...kako je roditi u vukovaru, kakve su opcije i dali ih uopce ima?
hvala

----------


## sabaleta

Pa dobro Ivana, gdje ti misliš roditi, u Vinkovcima, Osijeku ili Vukovaru?  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivana B-G

:Laughing:  
ma, trazim tecaj, koji odgovara mom muzicu!?! da, dobro ste citale - NJEMU! cak mi je rekao da se raspitam u slavonskom brodu... a rodit cu, ako bude sve po planu u osijeku.

----------


## Ivana B-G

hej, drage moje slavonke! imam novosti iz vukovarskog rodilista - pa koga zanima...
sljedeci tecaj za porod pocinje 15.03.; ima 6 predavanja; odrzava se svaki drugi dan u 14 sati i *besplatan* je!
tko je zainteresiran neka nazove koji dan ranije, da si sestra moze zapisat koliko ce nas biti...
 :Kiss:

----------


## tkonjuh

Hello svima,
mi imamo jos puuuno do poroda ali vec sada aktivno citamo i trazimo gdje bi bilo najbolje i najblize roditi.
Zivim u Osijeku i definitivno razmisljam roditi u Vukovaru jer je njihovo rodiliste navodno sredinom ove godine dobilo naslov "Rodiliste-prijatelj djece" pa vjerujem da cu se tamo uspjeti izboriti za sva svoja prava kao i prava moje bebe-VALJDA!!
Definitivno bi isla na prirodni porod pa me zanima ima li tko novijih iskustava kako to sve sad ide u Vukovaru?
Dali onda i tecaj moramo dragi i ja odraditi u vukovaru? :?

----------


## Ivana B-G

koliko ja znam, u vukovaru bas i ne mozes puno birati kakav porod hoces, ALI imaju jako moderne krevete za radjanje (nisu oni obicni kao u osijeku), na kojima se moze stosta pomaknuti. epiziotomija je jako cesta   :Mad:   za mame i bebe je sve super jer ima malo rodilja i sestre imaju puno vremena (a cini mi se i volje), da se posvete svakom malom pacijentu....nisam rodila u Vu (nego u osijeku) ali za drugi porod razmisljam mozda otici tamo, jednostavno zbog toga, sto je atmosfera mirna i nema guzve. tecaj sam sa svojim muzem oslusala bas tamo, ali mislim da muzevi ne smiju biti prisutni....

----------


## Ivana B-G

pogledaj i ovaj topic   http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50823

 :Love:

----------


## tkonjuh

ja stvarno neznam sta bi mislila,ali ako je to rodiliste ove godine tocnije u rujnu (mislim) dobilo taj status "prijatelj djece" mozda se i stogod promjenilo od prije godinu i pol.....
a mozda se do 17.06.2008 kad ja trebam roditi promjeni jos ponesto pa mozda dodje i kada i stolcic?!
u svakom slucaju samo se vi sa novim iskustvima u Vukovarskom rodilistu i dalje javljajte,mozda netko ima novija iskustva!?

znam samo da mi je Varazdin daleko,a o rijeci da nepricam a bas bi sve to htjela prirodno odraditi.......
eh jos kad bi to mogla i kod svoje kuce   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

Vu rodiliste je u listopadu dobilo status prijatelj djece, sto se tice prirodnog poroda, iskreno, mislim da ces se jako tesko izboriti
ako zelis da tm prisustvuje porodu nije vam potreban tecaj vec razgovor s sefom odjela i onda on potvrdi da moze ici, a tm moze prisustvovat porodu samo ako radjas izmedju 6 ujutro  i 10-11 navecer
i istina je da je atmosfera mirna (radja se u prosjeku jedna beba dnevno)i super je sto imaju rooming-in

----------


## tkonjuh

to mi se nesvidja  :Sad:  
nije mi dovoljno to sto je mirno,sto je beba samnom,sto MM mozda nemoze samnom.....uf to me sve cini nesretnom,a tako bi zeljela prirodno.....

----------


## traktorka

A zašto ti se osječko rodilište ne sviđa?

Ja npr. znam zašto se meni ne sviđa  :Grin:

----------


## tkonjuh

-zato sto isto nemam mogucnost roditi prirodnim putem
-nemogu piti ako sam zedna,nego mi gurnu onu krpu mokru u usta
-nisam cak ni sigurna da je beba skroz samnom

a i bliski prijatelji (nekoliko njih u zadnje 2-3 godine ima jako ruzna i losa iskustva vezana za OS rodiliste.
jednima je cak beba jako povrijedena na porodu i danas ima gadne posljedice.....a ljecnici koji su bili na porodu su na koncu svega napali oca bebe sto nisu dosli ranije i da ako bude posljedica po bebino zdravlje oni neodgovaraju.
zamisli bezobrazluka.
a prica ide ovako-vodenjak pukao oko 11:30 ujutro,u 12:30 su bili u bolnici,prikljucili ju na ctg i otisli.......muza nitko nije pustio k njoj iako je imo tecaj.....do 22 sata navecer nitko ju nije obisao od sestara ni doktora-cak ni da ju pitaju dali je zedna i treba li nesto,a kamoli da provjere dali je sve u redu.....
u 23:30 je u sobu uletio ljecnik i pogledao ju i otisao,a u ponoc su je odveli na hitan carski rez. cijelo to vrijeme muza nitko nije o nicemu obavjestio i koga god je pitao za nju svi su sljegali ramenima....
iza ponoci je rodila na carski i malenu su proglasili mrtvom-ozivljavali je,nakon toga odnjeli na intenzivnu......muz joj je slucajno naletio na ljecnika koji je u pola 12 usao kod nje u sobu i pitao ga sta mu je sa zenom i djetetom na sta je doktor poceo vikati na njega kako se uopce on usudi pitata tako sta....pa djete mu se rodilo mrtvo jer oni nisu dosli na vrijeme u bolnicu i da je malena na intenzivnoj i da se nista nezna.
eto zamislite tog bezobrazluka. 
malena je sada ok ima dvije godine ali malo zaostaje sa motorikom i sporije kopca stvari i jos nije samostalno prohodala....
to je jedan primjer.....
a drugi je jos gori i nebi ga pricala jer sam ogorcena na OS bolnicu-to maleno djetesce sada ima godinu i nesto i tesku epilepsiju,imao je nekoliko mozdanih sa samo par mjeseci i od nji sada ima cerebralnu paralizu.....sve zbog fusarenja nasih divnih ljecnika kojima na porodima zdrava djeca redovno umiru,a u zenama ostavljaju kojekakve alate....
to se sve desavalo unazad 2 godine u OS bolnici.
Eto zasto nezelim tamo roditi....

----------


## traktorka

Razumijem i shvaćam tvoju ogorčenost jer i ja dijelim slična iskustva iz KBO 
Jesi li pročitala topic o osječkom rodilištu?

Jedino što ću reći u njihovu "obranu" je da je moguće roditi prirodnim putem,a ako želiš možemo nastaviti raspravu na tom topicu,jer o vukovarskom ne znam ništa!

----------


## tkonjuh

hajde barem netko!!
nisam citala topic ali evo selim se odmah tamo......

----------


## tkonjuh

traktorka mislis na onaj topic "pozitivna iskustva iz Os bolnice 02"??

----------


## traktorka

> traktorka mislis na onaj topic "pozitivna iskustva iz Os bolnice 02"??


Da,ima svakakvih iskustava pa si malo pročitaj ,pa ćemo ti probati odgovoriti .

----------


## smijuljica

Rodilište je super.Nije istina da se treba izboriti za vaginalni porod baš nasuprot ukoliko je prošao termin čekaju još 10 dana.U rodilištu očekuju da trudnica dođe na dan termina u bolnicu.A što se tiče ekipe svi su odlični i maximalno potiču dojenje.Sestre nekad dohranjuju bebe,ali malo tako da beba može i sisati poslije toga.Mojoj cimerici nije nadošlo mlijeko pa je beba stalno bila gladna molila ih je da ga nahrane al oni nisu htjeli davali su mu malo adaptiranog i forsirali dojenje.Kad sam rodila pokazali su mi kako se doji,a idući dan su sve sestre došle vidjeti kako nam ide i stalno nas hvalile,s njima se može pričati o svemu što vas zanima.Stalno su dolazile i pričale s nama,a i dobro sam se znala nasmijati s njima.

----------


## smijuljica

E da na porodu babica daje štrcaljku s vodom za osvježenje.Mene je babica držala za ruku,tepala mi i mazila me.

----------


## tkonjuh

smijuljice neradi se o tome dali se moze izboriti za vaginalni porod.....
nego o tome dali se moze izboriti za totalno prirodan porod-sto podrazumjeva mnoge druge stvari.....bez dripa,bez bilo kakvih tableta i kemije,bez epiziotomije,nesmetano kretanje,....i jos mnostvo drugih stvari.
Znaci nije vaginalni porod uopce upitan nego neke druge stvari....
jednako tako i hranjenje bebe....ma sisat ce koliko god da bude plakala,ali sisat ce i ni cuti ne zelim o tome da mi babice hrane djete na bocicu...kuzis?!

----------


## anjica

*smijuljica* vaginalni porod moze biti prirodan, ali i ne mora (epi,  drip, kidanje vodenjaka...)
jesi mozda bila na trudnickom tecaju u bolnici? 
u Vukovaru ja nisam cula za niti jednu osobu da je imala prirodnan porod :/
baby friendly rodiliste podrazumjeva ne davanje adaptiranog, te dojenje na zahtjev 
samnom je bio mm i normalno mi je davao vodu, a babica je dolazila samo vidjeti ctg

----------


## anjica

> U rodilištu očekuju da trudnica dođe na dan termina u bolnicu.


po meni je ovo glavna prepreka u rodilistu za prirodan porod

----------


## smijuljica

Ja sam rodila prije 9 mjeseci,pa sad ne znam dali sestre još uvijek daju adaptirano.Meni nisu radili epizitomiju niti su mi davali tablete.Ne znam dal se može odbiti drip,što se tiče nesmetanog kretanja ni to ne znam.
Na trudnički tečaj nisam išla.

----------


## anjica

> Ja sam rodila prije 9 mjeseci,pa sad ne znam dali sestre još uvijek daju adaptirano.Meni nisu radili epizitomiju niti su mi davali tablete.Ne znam dal se može odbiti drip,što se tiče nesmetanog kretanja ni to ne znam.
> Na trudnički tečaj nisam išla.


nazalost daju adaptirano, tj. iz svih mojih saznanja daje samo jedna sestra  :/ 
i da si bila na tecaju vidjela bi kakve stavove imaju vu ginekolozi o prirodnom porodu

----------


## Felix

podizem temu - ako zelite razgovarati o vukovarskom rodilistu, molim ucinite to ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

> Znam da već postoji ova tema,ali nitko ju nije posjetio od prošle godine  
> Pa evo,mamice koje ste nedavno rodile podjelite svoja iskustva;kavi su odnosi,doktori,babice,sestre,što sve trba ponijeti.....
> Help nama koje to tek čeka





> Pa o.k. neka moderatori spoje temu...Ali promjenilo se u rodilištu...
> Rodilište je postalo prijatelj djece,došli neki novi dr.-navodno...





> al je sef ostao isti   
> zadnja je rodila *vlatka5*, pa mozda ona procita i javi se
> inace, dobrodosla na forum, nadam se da ces naci puno korisnih informacija

----------


## lunic

evo ja rodila proslu srijedu, pa budem napisala  za koji dan par rijeci sad ne mogu iz lezeceg polozaja pisati pošto sam "masakrirana" i ne mogu sjediti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anjica

*lunic* cestitam  :D 
ja sam mislila da ti je termin negdje po ljeti

----------


## tanjacC

Lunic čestitam na bebici....  :Smile:  
Ali sa ovim "masakrirana" me nisi baš utješila   :/ 
Samo se ti odmori i uživaj u bebici,imam ja vremena   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## anjica

*tanjacC* titula rodiliste prijatelj djece nazalost nema veze s nacinom  i postupcima za vrijeme radjanja

----------


## tanjacC

Ne znam,do sad jedine pritužbe koje sam čula bile su na račun nekakve strašne babice :/ 
Pa me zanima kako je sad, jer sve koje znam da su rodile,to je bilo prije min. 2 god...

----------


## tanjacC

Anjice i što si na kraju odlučila? Vukovar ili Osijek? Da li si požalila na odluku? :?

----------


## anjica

vukovar, i nisam pozalila   :Smile:

----------


## Leni

evo ja se šokirala kad mi je šogorica rekla da je imala bebu(mog nećaka) odmah poslije poroda i to 24 sata dnevno... a mali ove godine kreće u školu..

a epi koliko znam ne možeš izbjeći.. gotovo svima ju odmah rade..

----------


## anjica

> a epi koliko znam ne možeš izbjeći.. gotovo svima ju odmah rade..


nazalost  :/

----------


## tanjacC

zar nitko?  :Sad:

----------


## anjica

a kad ti je termin? mozda se netko javi u medjuvremenu

----------


## lunic

pa ne znam ja nisam vidjela nikakvu strasnu babicu- neke su mi bile ok, neke ne, ali stvar osobnog dozivljaja- vjerojatno sam se i ja nekima manje a nekima vise svidjela.
inace generalno, rodila sam 2005 u Os, ove godine u Vu i mislim da bi opet u vu.

osijek ima nekih svojih prednosti, vu svojih
u osijeku si kao na traci, ovdje je manji broj poroda i ipak bliskija atmosfera
ne rezu bas sve, recimo nisu rezali zenu kojoj je to treci porod, jedna je rodila kuci pa su je dovezli samo u bolnicu - 7 dijete, a eto ja se nadala da mene nece posto mi je to drugi porod ali naja..... rez dupli od proslog tako da bi mogla i na estetsku....

inace bolnica ima status bolnica prijatelj djece ali ja ne mislim da je prijatelj majkama

znaci rade klizmu, poradjas se na stolu prikljucen na ctg, buse vodenjak (bar su meni), jedino mozes drip izbjeci, ne daju ga po difoltu, sto se tice epiziotomije razrezu te, pa malo zasiju da ti kao ljepse izgleda.

uglavnom ipak pricaju s tobom i salis se, nisi kao u os sam sa sobom (osim ako nemas supruga pored sebe), ne gura ti svaki stazist ruku da vidi koliko si otvorena, klizmu ti rade puno bezbolnije u vu
i generalno u vu ipak je baba s tobom i imas uvid u ono sto rade, dok u osijeku 2005 nisam to imala - bebu su mi donijeli 6 h nakon poroda na pola h i zatim tek ujutro, vizitu za bebe u os nisam ni vidjela, a ovdje su je obavljali pred tobom, pokazali kako prematas...., pokazu ti i oko dojenja ako pitas, u osijeku nisu htjeli (kazu ti stavis samo na sisu....)....


ustvari ne treba bas gledati i na ove nase komentare jer svaka zena ima drugaciji porod, neke su osjetljivije na bol- kao ja,  neke ne, nekima porod ide glatko, nekima ne, i sad nakon 2 poroda bogatija sam za iskustvo sto bih zeljela da bude drugacije.

----------


## manal

pa evo, ja cu krajem 7. mjeseca roditi, pa budem napisala kak je bilo   :Grin:  zasad... bila sam na njihovom tecaju za trudnice, simpa mi je bila glavna sestra pedijatrije, a dva ginekologa koje smo upoznali... na ja  :/ sobe su dakle trokrevetne, sto je nice, radjaona izgleda cisto fino. babica koja je bila dezurna je bila sva nabrijana i kao da je samo cekala da razreze koju od nas i izvice se na nas   :Laughing:  malo mozda pretjerujem, al fakat je zena bila hladna, ko ono "a sta izmisljate, mos mislit, rodit cete pa sta"   :Rolling Eyes:  drzte mi fige da me zapadne neka dobra   :Laughing:

----------


## vlatka5

sad mi se post obrisao.
- rodila sam u 4 mj u vukovaru,sve pohvale
- ima samo jedna dr koja je malo  :/  ali kako kome
- ne režu sve,ja bila prisutna kod jednog poroda ,a znam i za prvorotkinju koju nisu rezali zavisi od babice
- ako u roku 24 h poslije puknuča vodenjaka ili početnih trudova ne počne porod onda dobiješ drip
- mene roming-in jako umorio,imala sam jako težak porod u smislu jako velike bebe,puno šavova,gubitka krvi,i neki napad žučni.meni bi pasalo da su ga odnijeli prvu noć
- sestre iz boksa su malo naporne,o sisanju u smislu da i kada je beba sita i spava znaju doči i reči da ga moraš buditi  :Evil or Very Mad:   ali ima jedna super koja je prizemna i realna i obožava bebice.nisu ni druge loše ali meni je to išlo na živce.
- klizmu nisam ni osijetila i meni je draže da su me očistili nego tamo da mi je na stolu izlazilo jer nisam ni za mjehur osiječaj imala a kamoli da sam to mogla kontrolirati.
- bila sam na tom tečaju, dobar je i kod nas ako hočeš da ti muž bude na porodu treba iči na tečaj ali ti netreba potvrda nego treba iči na razgovor kod šefa ginekologije.
- znam dosta žena koje su došle iz vinkovaca roditi ovdje zbog doktora
- sobe jesu trokrevetne ali meni je to ok jer bar imaš društvo
- posijete su u predvorju rodilišta 

pitajte što vas zanima

----------


## anjica

> - ima samo jedna dr koja je malo  :/  ali kako kome


bas me zanima koja je, mozda Cikoja


i dal su ti bebu nadohranjivali

----------


## vlatka5

da cikoja ali zbog pod svaku cijenu vaginalnog poroda i sto je neljubazna( nije me porađala,ja bi se okrenula i otišla u os da mi je ona bila),a nadohranili su ga na moj zahtjev nakon cijele noči provedene na cici bilo mi je dosta.a drugima su tek kada stvarno mama nije imala mlijeka pa da beba ne dehidrira.

----------


## anjica

inace, ta cikoja odmah na prvom predavanju na tecaju komentira rodu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vlatka5

a to da i još mi je objašnjavala zašto rade rez međice da nebi patile od interkontinencije a moja baka koja ima 72,druga koja je imala 80 i prabaka koja ima 95 ni jedna ne pati od toga a rodile dijece bez reza  :Grin:  

da a još me napala zašto ne pijem željezo jer moram,a ja imam viška željeza u krvi koji se taloži na jetri pa mi rečeno od strane drugih doktora da nesmijem.i rekla mi da ja nemogu imati viška željeza (valjda to poglavlje nije učila na faxu)
i uz to što nisam pila željezo u trudnoći i iskrvarila dosta na porodu ja imala 9,5 željezo.a sad sam opet na starom više od 33.

porodila je ženu kojoj je beba bila na noge vaginalno iako je trebala na carski beba je imala više od 4 kg.sada moraju ići na vježbe zbog tetiva i mišića koji su se oštetili na porodu. ja znam da dosta njih zagovara da se neide na carski kod takvih slučajeva.svaki slučaj za sebe

----------


## anjica

*vlatka5* znam o kom pricas,
 inace smo iz istog kvarta   :Smile:

----------


## manal

eh, bas lijepo vlatka da si sve opisala, posto cu relativno uskoro posjetiti rodiliste.   :Smile:  
klizma ok, neka to obavimo, ali za epiziotomiju... pa cuj, sto *jednu* nisu rezali - wow!   :Rolling Eyes:  mislim nama je dr. plancic (ili tako nekako) rekao da rezu u 9 od 10 slucajeva. krasna statistika. i rece covjek da nece oni sad biti fini s nama u radjaoni, jer mora sve ici brzo, pa nema bontona... whatever! 
kazes da pitamo sta nas zanima: reci ti meni, imaju li vegetarijanski meni?   :Grin:  
inace ja sam isto od cikoje dobila neki nebulozan odgovor u vezi zeljeza...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vlatka5

nije da jednu nisu rezali nego više njih a kod ova dva slučaja znam 100%
ovdje nema žurbe kod poroda,ionako rijetko je vše poroda dnevno.kad sam ja rodila bilo je tokom dana 3 poroda i to je wow
da i dr cikoja je za rezanje kod prvorotkinja obavezno.

imaju meni svakakvi.kada dodješ u bolnicu sve te ispitaju ja sam imala specijlni meni zbog alergija,tako da mislim da bi trebali imati i vegetarijanski(ponesi sol obavezno)

kažeš babici da bi bez reza jedino ako je nužno.kod mene je bilo stvarno velika beba.

----------


## manal

stvarno, mislis da cu moci veggie?! super!  :D ma bit ce to sve ok, ne sekiram se. 
nego jos sam te htjela pitati: jesu ti oni sredili "frizuru" ili si se sama depilirala? ja sam naime mislila da postede usne, ali mi prijateljica doktorica (ne ovdje) kaze da te komplet obriju...  :/ pa to ce svrbiti kad bude raslo...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anjica

ja sam se sama obrijala kod kuce, prije nego sto sam krenula u rodiliste

----------


## vlatka5

i ja sam se obrijala.tj sve skinula da ako bude carski da nemaju posla.ali ja sam išla roditi dogovoreno pa sam dan prije,ali ako ti naraste malo opet te briju.

----------


## lunic

ja sam se sama obrijala dva dana prije poroda,  ali ne skroz, ostao mi "trokut" gore. nisu me brijali iako je malo izraslo.

----------


## LB

Hello....

Imam namjeru roditi u Vukovaru ( u preseljenju smo iz Zagreba za Vukovar ) pa čitajući po drugim podforumima da li za Vukovarsko rodilište treba uputnica za porod od soc.ginekologa jer ja svoju trudnocu trenutno vodim kod privatnika.....termin mi je 18.10.2008

----------


## LB

Eh da i jos jedno pitanje zaboravih u prethodnom postu jel još uvijk ostalo ono da muž ne može biti prisutan ako je porod u noćnoj smjeni ( između 23h - 6 ujutro ) 
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## vlatka5

noću muževi nemogu biti prisutni i treba uputnica.

----------


## lunic

treba uputnica, i to provjeri prije poroda za sifru i sto treba pisati na uputnici.
ja trudnocu vodila u belom manastiru kod svoje ginekologinje i ispisala mi je uputnicu s krivom sifrom pa sam morala donositi novu. 
ginekologinja nije znala kad cu roditi, i dala mi je uputnicu za ginekologiju a ne za rodiliste. U vukovar se sve trudnice upucuju na rodiliste, s razlicitim siframa, ona to nije znala jer je u osijeku drugacije.
i ako zelis da ti suprug prisustvuje ides prije na razgovor kod šefa.
Nisamo imala dogovoreno da suprug prisustvuje, jer su me trudovi uhvatili u 37 tjednu (a bas smo mislili taj tjedan da idemo na razgovor). no bez obzira na to ujutro smo oko 10 h otisli u bolnicu, na porodjaj (trudove sam tad imala na svakih 10 min) i rekli da bi suprug prisustvovao i dozvolio mu.u 13 i 15 sam rodila.ALi nocu od 23 ne moze suprug prisustvovati.

----------


## manal

pa i ja bi se najradije sama obrijala kod kuce, al kako da znam kad ce to biti... nekako mi blesavo poceti se brijati unaprijed, pa stalno skracivati, kad meni brijanje u bikini zoni stvara sranje, tj. nekakve upaljene bubuljicice... zato inace koristim kremu, ali ne bi bas sada i ne na cijelom podrucju...  :/

----------


## vlatka5

*manal* mnoge cure su s foruma brijale se tek kada su trudove dobile ili im puko vodenjak, jer rijetko ide porod tako brzo da nestigneš,a i ako ide tako brzo neće ti ni oni stići obrijati.

dok sam ja ležala u bolnici samo je jedna žena došla da je odmah završila u rađaoni,ostale su po par sati šetale ili čak čekale do sutra.

----------


## manal

hm, da se malo ispusem ovdje. malo prije sam otisla na pregled do bolnice (nedjelja je), jer sam primjetila neki iscjedak, pa sam se malo zabrinula. termin mi je za tri dana. pita me sestra "i sta sad mi trebamo pogledati taj vas iscjedak pa vam reci sta je?"   :Rolling Eyes:  rekoh, ne znam, ako mislite da ne treba nista, odoh ja kuci. kaze ona "e ne funkcionira to tako!". dodje doktorica i smije mi se, kaze "pa sta ste dosli ako ne mislite ostati lezati, u bolnicu se dolazi kad se misli ostati", rekoh, ne znam, nisam nikad prije radjala! jesus! bitches! (pardon my french)  :Evil or Very Mad:  kako bi bilo sa maaalo razumijevanja za uplasenu prvorotku?  kako bi bilo da su nam rodilista prijatelji trudnica?   :Nope:

----------


## tanjacC

Manal sretno s porodom i javi kako je prošlo kad se malo oporaviš.....  :Wink:

----------


## manal

thanks tanjacC!   :Love:  javim kako je proslo! nadam se da mi nece biti ta doktorica od juce   :Mad:  
sad treba sacuvati zivce u iscekivanju...   :Razz:

----------


## manal

hajde da se konacno javim, evo mogu vec malo sjediti  :D 
hmm... vukovarsko rodiliste... da pocnem od moje "najvece" brige  :Rolling Eyes:  : obrijao me mm nakon sto mi je moja doc ustanovila da sam otvorena 5cm i ajmo u rodiliste  :Grin:  klistir je bio piece of cake, al dok sam setala da djeluje, babica, koja je navodno premija medju vukovarskim babicama, koja uzima podatke dok ja predisavam trudove na svake 3 min, me isprovocirala...   :Rolling Eyes:  sta nisam uzela muzevo prezime, kako ce ona upisati dijete, moram se izjasniti po nacionalnoj pripadnosti, sta sam ja sva neka anti?  :?   :Laughing:  u radjaoni su mi odmah prokinuli vodenjak, to mi je dr. jos najavio i cijelo vrijeme mi se lijepo obracao, no drip su mi dali bez pitanja, samo sam cula nesto "14 kapi" i onda su isli jaci bolovi. epiziotomija naravno isto bez pitanja i komentara, samo cujem da se rijec izgovara, al iskreno, mislim si "svejedno mi je, samo ga vadite  :Embarassed:  (e, kad onda nisam mogla sjediti, vise mi nije bilo svejedno). sveukupno: potpuno vodjen porod, nista me se ne pita, sve se meni radi. babica agresiva, poslije sva neka razocarana sa mnom  :? nisam joj odnijela nista   :Razz:  
pitanja?   :Grin:

----------


## Inda_os

Cestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## manal

thanks inda!   :Love:

----------


## tanjacC

Čestitam!!!!!!!! :D 
Pitanje: koji doktor te je porodio?

----------


## manal

dr. vlacic me porodio. iskreno, kad sam ga prvi put vidjela na tecaju, cinio mi se neki smotan, ali je bio stvarno fin na porodu i lijepo mi se obracao (ako izuzmes da mi nije rekao za drip   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------


## tanjacC

E imam još jedno pitanje   :Embarassed:  : u bolnicu buduće mame nose svoje spavačice ili dobiju njihove?

----------


## lunic

Dobiju njihove

----------


## tanjacC

Hvala na odgovoru....  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

*manal* a ta 2 i pol sata sto si bila u radjaoni si morala cijelo vrijeme lezati i biti prikopcana na ctg ili su ti dali da npr. odes do vecea ili malo proseces

----------


## manal

ma mos si mislit sto su mi dali da ustajem! lezala na boku i suti. mislim da bi mi puno bolje bilo da sam recimo klecala. tako sam noc prije predisavala trudove, cimala se amo tamo i tako je bilo dobro. doduse, iskreno, nisam se sjetila pitati smijem li ja ustati ili nesto, al cisto sumnjam da bi mi dali. iako - sta mi imaju braniti? ili?

----------


## Felix

ne mogu ti i ne smiju nista braniti. tvoja prava su zajamcena zakonom o pravima pacijenata. za svaku ponudjenu intervenciju imas pravo traziti objasnjenje zasto i koji su rizici i prednosti, a isto tako imas pravo odbiti svaku intervenciju ukoliko zivot nije ugrozen. smijes odbiti lijecnika ako nisi zadovoljna njegovim tretmanom i traziti drugog.
smijes puno puno toga, samo sto, znam, tesko se boriti za svoja prava dok si u trudovima... :/

----------


## manal

thanks felix! pa u stvari je logicno da smijes sto hoces i da se oni nemaju pravo ponasati kako se ponasaju. recimo nisu mi dali vode, nego neku spricalicu, a kasnije su me tjerali da pijem kako bi sto prije isla piskiti, ali je meni poslije bilo muka od tolike vodurine, jedva sam ja popila dosta da me potjera - samo sto sam se srusila kad sam probala ustati i to vece i sljedeci dan piskila u patku, jer nisam mogla iz kreveta  :/

----------


## tanjacC

Čitala sam okolo po drugim forumima kako je u nekim rodilištima običaj da ponosni tata odnese nešto doktoru i sestrama nakon rođenja djeteta (pri tom ne mislim na lovu,niti na ono mito ikorupcija   :Rolling Eyes:  ),već kao ono ćisto da ih počasti,jer mu se rodilo dijete.... 
E sad...Zanima me kakav je slučaj kod nas u bolnici??? :/

----------


## vlatka5

e ja nisam znala.ali moji su znali obićaje.kada rodiš pa te za 2 h vode u sobu mogu tvoji doći vidjeti vas u prolazu.tada su donijeli babici,a mm je odnio doktorici sutra u ordinaciju.druge su isto donosile babici i doktoru a i kada izlaziš onda se nešto da osobi koja iznese bebu a to ti je sestra iz boksa.
sad kako se hoće ja sam još jednoj sestri dala jer mi je bila super za cijelog boravka u bolnici.bila sam 8 dana.

----------


## manal

ma da, mm je isto donio bonbonjere i kavu onako opcenito za sestre. ja sam onda jos dvjema koje su mi bile super odnijela isto. babici nista   :Grin:  a doktorici jos nisam nista  :Embarassed: , a njoj bi bas htjela.
tanja, koliko jos?  kad to je termin?

----------


## tanjacC

Malo više od 2 mj...ali brzo će to...  :Cekam:  
Ma ne znam,baš me je to i MM neki dan pitao pa sam mu odgovorila stručno:ne znam da li se štogod nosi,ali saznat ću   :Smile:  
Znaći nosi se i ugl. bombonjere i kava.... :/ 
Znam da gnjavim,ali....  :?

----------


## vlatka5

ma moji su odnijeli i žestoko jel se muško rodilo 8) 
ali to ti je šta god da izabereš.za dr ti je najbolje odmah dati jer ako si tamo samo 3 dana nemoraš ju opet vidjeti.

----------


## manal

eto sad imas na izbor sto zelis nositi. ma super ste vi kako se rano informirate i o tome  :Grin: 
drzim fige da lijepo prodju preostala dva mjeseca, uzivaj!   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

mi nismo nista dali, ja sam protiv toga, oni su placeni za svoj posao

----------


## tanjacC

Ma jesu plaćeni,ali zato sam i napisala da ne mislim na mito,nego ono čisto da počastimo što smo dobili bebača  :Grin:  
Moram se sve raspitati,jer mislim da na kraju od svih priprema,a i od frke i panike koja će me hvatati se neću više ničeg sjetiti...
A opet stvarno ne znam kako je to kod nas,pa da ne budemo jedini koji će donijeti ili obrnuto....
Vlatka kako to misliš odmah??? :?

----------


## tanjacC

Manal hvala na figama  :Wink:

----------


## anjica

tanja kad ti je tocno termin, naime, jos malo ce biti Mala skola dojenja

----------


## tanjacC

19.11.
Gdje će biti?
E kad smo kod školi   :Grin:  ,Da li netko zna kada počinje i da li uopće ima trudnički tečaj?

----------


## vlatka5

pa mislila sam taj dan kada rodiš kada te dođu vidjeti

----------


## anjica

u Crvenom krizu, stavit cu slijedeci tjedan obavijest

----------


## manal

na trudnicki tecaj idu trudnice od 28. tj. trudnoce, a ti nazovi ginekologiju, trazi glavnu sestru Miru Terzic (ona to vodi), pa pitaj kad ce opet biti, ili je li mozda poceo. 
Mozda se onda vidimo na maloj skoli dojenja?   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

cure, evo obavijest za Malu skolu dojenja 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=66065

----------


## tanjacC

> na trudnicki tecaj idu trudnice od 28. tj. trudnoce, a ti nazovi ginekologiju, trazi glavnu sestru Miru Terzic (ona to vodi), pa pitaj kad ce opet biti, ili je li mozda poceo. 
> Mozda se onda vidimo na maloj skoli dojenja?


Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## LB

Evo da se javim. Ja sam 25.10. rodila curicu Eriku u Vukovarskom rodilištu i moram priznati da imam samo riječi hvala za osoblje. Babica je bila uz mene i govorila mi kako da dišem i bila je uz mene čak i kada je moj muž došao i bio uz mene ... Nisu me rezali marak mi je babica pokusala sačuvati međicu ipak sam malo popucala ali samo 4 sava imam .... porod mi je ostao u vrlo lijepom sjećanju a kao sto sam već jednom rekla imam samo riječi hvale za osoblje . Nitko mi nikakvu ruznu riječ nije uputio ( jest da je moj cjelokupni boravak u rađaoni bio nešto manje od sat vremena ) sve je bilo i bolje nego kako sam zamisljala.... 
Eto samo toliko od mene.... i ovim putem jos jedno veliko hvala osoblju na ovako divnom prvom porođaju......  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## poliona

Pozdrav LB, ako mi možeš reći nešto više o porodu u Vukovaru, bila bih ti zahvalna...

Jesi mogla izabrati položaj u kojem ćeš roditi?
Jesi primala šta protiv bolova ili za ubrzavanje trudova?
Jesu li ti dali dijete odmah poslije poroda na sisu?
Koliko je beba bila s tobom poslije poroda?
je li beba smještena s tobom u sobi?
Jesi li išla na wc prije poroda, i jesi li šta pila za vrijeme trudova?

Ako stigneš nešto napisati, puno ti hvala, znam da imaš puno posla oko bebe....

Ja se dvoumim između par rodilišta, iako ću najvjerojatnije u Varaždin...

Hvala    :Smile:

----------


## vlatka5

polina na neka pitanja ću ti ja odgovoriti a ostalo druge jer ja sam išla na indukciju po mojoj želji pa na neke ti neznam odgovor.

-nedaju ti piti u rađaoni samo pumpicu da se osvježavaš
-ja sam ležala pa su mi nudili patku ali kako nisam mogla piškiti stavili su mi 
 kateter jer je zbog nećeg važno da mokriš
-beba je stalno s tobom jedino je odvoze ujutro prije vizite i nekada na    
 presvlaćenje i kupanje a nekad ih presvlaće kod tebe u sobi.
-beba je poslije poroda s tobom u rađaoni,za podoj neznam ja nisam dobila 
 jer sam jako iskrvarila i vrtilo mi se jako u glavi.
- stave ti bebu na trbuh kada rodiš pa možda tada ide prvi podoj ako je 
 uredu porođaj bio
- znam da drip ne dobiva svatko a protiv bolova ako hoćeš,ja sam birala
 kada ću inekciju.
- znam da možeš roditi prirodno u vu rodilištu jedino mislim da nemožeš ništa drugo osim stola dobiti
dok sam ja bila u rodilištu više žena je bilo bez dripa,rezanja i ljekova,a brijanje i klistir te ćeka.

----------


## poliona

Hvala, pomogla si mi...
Neke stvari su mi ok, ali da rađam na stolu, malo me strah, jer bih htjela izbjeći pucanje a pogotovo rezanje...
Ovo mi je prvi porod, i baš bih htjela da bude sve po mom....
ima raznih iskustava, iz raznih rodilišta, ali mene je strah mislit se kakva će me ekipa dočekati itd...
Jedino što ako budem u Vž rađala, muž će krenut iz Vk kad mi počnu trudovi, pa se nadam da će stići na porod...
 :Smile:

----------


## vlatka5

ipak ti biraš ali ako ne stigneš na vrijeme otići do vž preporućavam ti vu jer znam dosta žena je iz vk došlo ovamo roditi zbog doktora i sestara i zbog što su bebe stalno s mamama.

zelim ti da ti se želje ispune što se tiće poroda da sve bude kako hoćeš i jednog ljepog bebaća

----------


## poliona

Da, u Vinkovce ne idem, nema šanse...
Mislila sam biti u Zagrebu kod obitelji od muža, 2 tjedna pred termin i čekati....Oni bi me odvezli u Vž, a muž bi krenuo iz Vk kad krenu trudovi...     Ma, moram se još dobro raspitati, ali sve me Vž vuče...  :Smile:

----------


## LB

Poliona evo tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post.....
Ja nisam ni klistir dobila jer nisu mi ga stigli dati jer sam u 17.20 bila u ambulanti i bila otvorena 9 cm pa su me odmah u radjaonu stavili...
E sad vidim da razmisljas da ti muž krene iz Vk za Vž kad ti trenu trudovi.....
Ja nisam ni znala da imam trudove ..( nisu mi bas ni u bolnici vjerovali) - ja sam prekoracila termin pa sam morala biti u bolnici -  meni ti je to vise izgledalo kad trebas dobiti mengu ili kad je dobijes pa onda oni grcevi to ti je trajalo od 8.30 pa do 17.20 ja sam hodala , kartala belu čak i pobijedila ( pozdrav curama ako koja cita ) citavo to vrijeme ocekivala sam neku strasniju bol ( ono kao u filmovima da urlices i jauces ) medjutim nista od toga nije bilo, a u 17.20 sam osijetila pritisak na debelo crijevo ( a kad to osijetis to ti je to ). U 18.34 rodila se moja malena. 
Što se polozaja tice ne mozes ga birati na stolu si stave te na lijevi bok priključe CTG i tek kad je glavica blizu okrenu te nazad na ledja dignu noge I to je to... 
- Prije poroda ja sam normalno jela, pila ( mada mi bas nije bilo do toga )
- protiv bolova nisam nista ni trazila ( tako da ne znam )
- bebac je bio odmah sa mnom poslije poroda i onda nakon nekih pola sata stavili su mi je na prsa da vide ima li refleks sisanja
- 2 sata nakon poroda moras biti u radjaoni ( tada bebac vise nije sa tobom ) 
- nakon toga voze te u sobu i bebac ide sa tobom
- onda ti kazu da nesto pojedes i da popijes 1,5 ili vise vode ili caja da bi mogla mokriti 
- 2 sata kasnije dolazi ti sestra u sobu i vodi te do WC-a da odes na malu nuzdu ako ne mozes onda ti stave kateter ( ja nisam imala potrebu ici na WC ali kad sam sjela islo je samo od sebe)
Eto to ti je to ako zelis jos kakve infomacije slobodno se javi 
Sretno na porodu i drzim fige da muz stigne moj je bilo u VU pa je jedva stigao ( sto se tice muža na porodu u VU morate sa 37 tjedana otici na razgovor sa dr.Šumskim - šef odjela da potpisete izjavu da se slazete da muz bude prisutan i da se nece petljati u njihove odluke )
Sorry na opsirnom odgovoru...
by

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja sam s prvim isla na trudnicki tecaj u VU, isla rodit u OS a u biti spadam u VK.
sad sam opet trudna i opet razmisljam sta bi i kako bi. u OS vise ne idem, jer su tamo svi nervozni i u zurbi i neces dobit donekle prirodan porod.
o VK u zadnje vrijeme nisam cula nista novo, niti lose niti dobro, pa ne znam - definitivno mi je najblize.
u VU mi se sve cinilo ok. imaju relativno malo posla i svi ti se posvete i koliko znam imaju dobru i novu opremu jer su pod posebnom skrbi nekih EU programa...blablabla.
ja mislim ostat kod kuce do "samog kraja" ono da dodem totalno na knap u bolnicu, pa cu vjerovatno zavrsit u VK.

----------


## poliona

Pozdrav LB, pa to je super što se nisi mučila u trudovima...(kako se neke znaju mučiti)
Hvala na odgovoru, nije preopširno, sve je dobro došlo...

Da, ako ja krenem ekspress kao ti, onda mi muž neće stići...Moje dvije sestre su rodile u roku nekih 5 sati kad su dobile trudove, ja se nadam da ću i ja tako...Vidjet ćemo...

Još uvijek mi je najbitnije da izbjegnem pucanje i epiziotomiju, ne znam zašto , ali toga me jaaako strah... Razmišljam otići u Vukovar pa da popričam s osobljem... valjda me neće blijedo gledati...

Neki dan sam se išla raspitati za pripreme za porod u Vk, zadnji je tečaj bio u 4. mjesecu, ...sad  čekaju da nas se skupi  malo više..Valjda će biti nešto prije nego se porodim...

Nadam se da ću odlučiti gdje roditi, dok nije prekasno...   Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## LB

Sto se epiziotomije tice moja babica je cinila sve da me ne rezu nisu me rezali ali sam ja uspjela popucati ali imam samo 4 sava ... I mogla sam odmah nakon poroda cak i sjediti. U cijeloj stvari je najbitnije da se ni ti ni beba dugo ne patite. I zelim ti porod kao moj i da sve bude uredu. Babica koja mi je bila na porodu se zove Marijana ( mladja cura ) fakat je super cura da nje nije bilo ne bi to tako proslo....
Drzim vam fige i prije nego sto odes u rodiliste javi se gdje si odlucila roditi.
Moje misljenje ti je da budes u blizini jer ces vidjeti koliko ce ti muz faliti ako rodis u VŽ i onda ostanes u ZG-u a on u VK ( bar je meni trebala njegova blizina a i on se onda ne osjeca iskljuceno ) ali kako hoces odluka je tvoja.....

Pozdrav i drzim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## vlatka5

da što se tiće posjeta to je LB u pravu.ja sam živila za posjete,bila sam 8 dana u bolnici.i da nije bilo 2x dnevno bilo bi grozno.

----------


## tanjacC

Evo da se i mi javimo  :Smile:  
Rodila sam 16.11. i moram sve naj reči za ekipu koja mi je bila na porodu,a jednako tako sve naj za sestre na odjelu i sestre za bebače,stvarno su svi bili super....  :Smile:

----------


## poliona

Hej tanjacC,

čestitke!!!!  Drago mi je da ti je bilo tako super, kad stigneš, napiši kako je sve izgledalo.....

Pozdrav!   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

*tanjacC* cestitam  :D

----------


## manal

Tanja, čestitke na maloj škorpijici!   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## manal

Poliona, meni su sestre isto uglavnom bile ok, ali mi je babica bila uzasna i da sam je pitala za ne rezanje, blijedo ili cak mrko bi me gledala. ni ja ga naravno nisam htjela, ali u tom trenutku od bolova mi je sve bilo svejedno. napisat cu za koji dan pricu s poroda, pa procitaj ako hoces informacije radi. sretno! zelim ti krasan porod!  :Smile:  (o VZ sam cula samo dobro)

----------


## poliona

Hvala manal na lijepim željama!
Jedno 90% sam odlučila ići u Varaždin, ali svejedno ću pročitati tvoju priču s poroda... I u Varaždinu ima nekih manje ugodnih doktora, ali mi više odgovara...Vidjet ćemo...
Uglavnom, napiši priču kad stigneš, ja ti to sve redom čitam..... Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## tanjacC

> Hej tanjacC,
> 
> čestitke!!!!  Drago mi je da ti je bilo tako super, kad stigneš, napiši kako je sve izgledalo.....
> 
> Pozdrav!


U 19:30 stigla sam u bolnicu s trudovima,sestra me odmah smjestila na ctg u pripremi i pozvala dr.,nakon ctg,dr. me pregledao i rekao da sam otvorena 4 prsta i da idemo na uzv.,tamo je pogledao bebača i rekao mi da je sve o.k. i da će sve biti o.k. (lijepa rijeć puno znači) i da će porod biti još večeras i da mogu zvati supruga (jer je prisustvovao porodu),natrag u pripremu gdje su mi dali klistir (obrijala sam se kući) i onda šetnja i usput davanje podataka babici...Nakon kl. ,tuširanje,I oko 9 u rađaonu...Dr. me pregledao,otvorena sam bila 6 cm.,na što je rekao da će od sad ići brže....Dali MM pumpicu s vodom,babica cijelo vrijeme bila s MM i samnom i tjerala me na pravilno disanje...Ugl. u 22:20 rodio se mali frajer...  :Smile:  
Rezali su me i to dosta na žalost   :Sad:  ,ali unatoč tome kao što sam već pisala,imam samo riječi hvale i za doktora i za babicu i sestre na odjelu i boksu,stvarno su svi super....

Hvala svima na čestitkama...  :Smile:  
Poliona sretno!!!!!

----------


## poliona

Hvala tanjacC!   :Smile:

----------


## MARSIA

> Evo da se i mi javimo  
> Rodila sam 16.11. i moram sve naj reči za ekipu koja mi je bila na porodu,a jednako tako sve naj za sestre na odjelu i sestre za bebače,stvarno su svi bili super....


Pozdrav svima!Termin poroda mi je krajem 5 mjeseca!Trebam se porodit u Vu uz muza naravno,ali sam cula da on nece moci bit sa mnom po noci!Od prijateljica i poznanica sam cula uglavnom lose stvari,jedna je skoro umrla jer je nisu htjeli na carski,mjesec dana bila kriticno i ona i beba!A vi samo dobro pricate!Nadam se da je tako jer ja imam nocne more koliko se bojim poroda!Cjeli zivot se toga uzasavam!Nadam se da cu uz vas naci mir i potrebnu podrsku!Razmisljala sam da odem u OS ili VK!?Hvala na savjetima...PUSA SVIM BEBACIMA  :Heart:

----------


## vlatka5

više crnih statistika ti imaju vk i os rodilište.
ne treba te nagovarati ni na jedno rodilište,trebaš ići gdje bi ti htjela.ja ću kada opet budem rađala ići u vu.kada sam ja rodila nije se desilo ništa što bi se smatralo jako negativno,unutar par mjeseci.
svatko ima svoje mišljeneje o svom porodu netkome je to pa nije strašno ili super,a netkome katastrofa.

ti moraš pitati što te zanima pa da ti cure odgovore.

----------


## anjica

salzem se s Vlatkom
a ja, kad cu opet ici radjati sigurno cu ici u vu rodiliste

----------


## poliona

Bok MARSIA !

Ja tkđ čekam prvu bebu i ponekad me uhvati jaki strah kao i tebe vidim...Ali, onda me brzo prođe... Oboružaj se pozitivnim iskustvima, jer kakav god da nam porod bude, strah neće donijeti ništa pozitivno... 
Mi žene možemo rađati, to je sasvim prirodno, i može biti jedno lijepo i prekrasno iskustvo... Pozdrav!  :Smile:

----------


## thara

Termin mi je 23.4. 2009 i nemam pojma gdje ići roditi, muž i ja ozbiljno razmišljamo o VU jer smo čuli samo dobre stvari, malo smo skeptični za Vk bolnicu jer smo čuli više negativnih stvari nego pozitivnih....
u velikoj smo dilemi za koju se nadam da ćemo uspjeti riješiti do poroda,
uvelike nam pomažu vaši postovi s iskustvima i savjetima....
 :Smile:

----------


## tanjacC

Ja sam također razmišljala u početku da odem roditi u Os.,još mi teta radi tamo ,ali na kraju sam se odlučila za Vu. i nije mi žao   :Smile:

----------


## Adi

čestitke TanjaC na bebaču
baš mi je drago radi tebe  :Heart:

----------


## thara

htjeli bi donirati matične stanice iz pupkovine, moja dr mi je rekla da to u vk ne rade, pa me zanima rade li to u vu?

----------


## anjica

najbolje ih nazovi u bolnicu i pitaj

----------


## malena28

Lijepi pozdrav!
Napokon da sam našla nešto vezano za vukovarsko rodilište i presretna sam zbog toga.
Da skratim sve sam pročitala i sve ste mi super.
Nadam se da se neću previše ponavljati s pitanjima i imajte živaca samnom jer sam u strahuuuu :shock: 
Naime već sada znam da ću trudnoću okončati carskim rezom zbog urođenih problema sa kralježnicom i zdjelicom tako da se pripremam i psihički na taj čin.
Jako mao žena znam koje su u vukovaru rađale na carski a zanima me svaka pojedinost da znam šta me čeka.
Eto za sad samo pozdrav svima i trudnicama i novim majkama i dalje vas čitam.BY BY

----------


## anjica

*malena28* dobrodosla   :Smile:

----------


## malena28

Baš mi je drago da je netko tu živ.
Zanima me kako točno rade carski rez u vukovarskoj bolnici jer još od nikog nisam dobila konkretan odgovor pa čak ni od svoje gin.
Moja je sestra rodila dva puta u Zagrebu na carski i zapravo ni nezna da je rodila jer joj je šav ljepljen i jako jako nisko tako da nije vidljiv.Kad je išla kući nije morala vaditi ni konce.
Predpostavljam da u Vukovaru šiju samo kako dali stavljaju kopče ili dali šiju razgradivim koncem koji se kasnije nevadi?
By the way nosim maloga dečka jako se veselimo i nemožemo dočekat.
Termin nam je kraj 5 mj. i tatek je jako ponosan jer je prvo pa muško aaah    

 :Razz:   Odnedavno osjetim bockanje malog pišonje u tibi posebno nakon čokolade u večernjim satima.
Pusa svima i pišite ako imate kakvih iskustava sa carskim....

----------


## anjica

kod koje si ginekologice?
cudim se da ti nije znala odgovoriti
ja se sjecam , dok sam ja bila u rodilistu, da su cure koje su rodile carskim imale zaljepljenu neku traku
sad ne znam koliko sam ti pomogla

----------


## malena28

Pa rekla mi je da svaki doktor ima svoj način rada eto tako da mi i nije puno pomogla.

----------


## poliona

Bok, eto nakon odrađenog tečaja u Vu bolnici, morala sam dobro odvagati hoću li ipak za Varaždin.
Moram priznati da sam bila u velikoj dilemi, jer je Vu dosta dobro rodilište,bebe su s mamama stalno, imaju poseban krevetić za bebe , daju bebu odmah kad se rodi mami na prsa zbog kontakta, 
ali isto tako daju epiziotomiju rutinski, jedno 80 % prvorotki ju dobije, a ako im kažeš da ti ne bi, dobila sam dojam da im to ništa ne znači...
isto tako, drip je samo procjena liječnika, tu nema rasprave s njima...
imaju i nove stolove koji se mogu podići kao da rodilja sjedi, jedino što su noge gore visoko a ne dolje....

Tako da se ja pakiram i Varaždin: here I come!  Najviše zbog stolčića i , čini mi se, otvorenijeg pristupa prema rađanju.... Ali i zbog svega ostaloga što Varaždinsko rodilište ima, da sad ne nabrajam....

----------


## thara

znači odluka je pala   :Smile:  
kod mene još uvijek nije, čekam da počne tečaj u Vk pa da vidim što oni kažu, pa ćemo onda donijeti definitivnu odluku

----------


## poliona

Doći ću i ja u Vk na taj prvi termin, samo da vidim što se kod nas nudi, i da se informiram iz prve ruke, ali sumnjam da ću se predomisliti....

Pa se onda opet vidimo i u Vinkovcima!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## thara

cure je li koja nedavno rodila u vu? meni se The day bliži, danas idemo na razgovor sa šefom odjela, nadam se da će dobro proći   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

drzim fige i javi rezultate

----------


## thara

razgovor prošao super :D  šef im je skroz simpatična osoba i rekao je da mu se moj muž čini smireno i da može prisustvovati porodu  :D 
ali...(naravno da postoji ali)... ako se budem porađala noću, onda ne može biti sa mnom   :Sad:

----------


## tanjacC

To je i nama rekao...I još je rekao kao : ako me uhvate trudovi oko 21,onda ne može,a ako me uhvate oko 5 ujuto onda će ga se zvati da dođe 
Na kraju ja stigla u bolnicu u 19;30 i dr. koji me je primio rekao da može doći i suprug,ali samo da može biti do ponoći....
Ja rodila u 22:20   :Grin:

----------


## poliona

Držim fige da onda rodiš po danu, ili da se nekako uspije prošvercati...  :Smile:

----------


## thara

odluka je pala: idem u vukovar   :Smile:   bez obzira na doba dana
pripremila sam plan poroda, znam što želim i nadam se da ću to i dobiti....  :Smile:

----------


## thara

evo me napokon....
rodila sam 27.04. predivnog Jana  :D 
imam samo riječi pohvale za osoblje vukovarskog rodilišta   :Smile:  
ni u jednom trenutku nisam požalila što sam otišla roditi u vukovar a ne u vinkovce
detalje ćete (nadam se) vidjeti kad napišem priču

----------


## mihim

cestitam od srca!!l gledam svaki dan i pitam se di si... super , uzivaj s bebacem!!!!

----------


## poliona

Čestitam!!!! Stalno sam gledala priče s poroda, i čekam tvoju, i sasvim slučajno škicnem ovdje, čestitke još jednom!!!! :D 

Uživajte u svojoj bebi...

----------


## ninavk

Čestitam od   :Heart:  ,uživaj u svojoj bebici!

----------


## MARSIA

Pozz cure!Ja rodila nedavno u Vu.Mogu samo reci da su sestre suuuuuuuper a i doktori su ok osim one Cikoje koja je toliko bezobrazna i neodgojena da je to strasno!Kad god sam je nesto pitala bila je iznimno ne ljubazna i neprofesionalna!Sva sreca nije me ona poradjala!A i sef odjela im je strasan dodje u vizitu i kad te pita "Kako si?"ak mu odgovoris bilo sta drugo osim "Dobro"pocne zivcanit!Pa jeb...sta me onda i pitas kako sam...Kupaonice su im katastrofa a o spavacicama da ne pricamo...Jedino je super sto su posjete 2 puta dnevno!I tako,ako koga sta zanima nek pita...Pusa...

----------


## thara

Ima li novih iskustava iz Vu rodilišta? 
Za otprilike 2 mj bih se trebala opet naći tamo pa me zanima ima li kakvih promjena

----------


## ana 30

Evo malo i mene na ovom forumu...Cure slobodno pitajte sto želite u vezi vukovarskog rodilista jer imam iskustva,prvu curicu sam rodila carski a sina prirodnim putem

----------


## daric

> Evo malo i mene na ovom forumu...Cure slobodno pitajte sto želite u vezi vukovarskog rodilista jer imam iskustva,prvu curicu sam rodila carski a sina prirodnim putem



hey... zanima me iskustvo na carskom! ja bih trebala za koji mjesec tamo, a već unaprijed znam da moram na carski zbog operacije oka. kako to izgleda kod njih?? unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!!  :Smile:

----------


## boki_84

Hej ćaos cure,ja sam nova na ovom forumu.Može mi neko reći šta je sve potrebno za poneti u rodilište u Vu?

----------


## manal

Hej cure, daric i boki. Sad bi vam odgovarala, ali pitanja ste davno postavile, možda ste već i rodile. Ako još vrijedi pitanje, rado ću odgovoriti. Inače, budući da ću nagodinu opet rađati u VU, razmišljam kako bi "nagovorila" rodilište da nabavi stolčić.  :Razz:  Što mislite, bi li peticija bila način?

----------


## poliona

Ja bih im rado kupila stolčić , samo ako su ga spremni koristiti, naime, trebam roditi za mjesec otprilike....A gdje bih ga mogla nabaviti i koliko košta ako netko zna?

----------


## manal

Pa to je lijepo od tebe Poliona, ali nekako kontam da je to skupo, znaš da je sva ta medicinska oprema skupa. Raspitat ću se ja malo kako bi se moglo do toga, ne bi odustala od ideje. Znači za mjesec dana di opet tu kod nas?  :Smile:  Hoće Franjo dobiti bracu ili seku?

----------


## anjica

Sumnjam da bi oni pristali na to :/
Kax se ginekologija nedavno preuredjivala mogli su dobiti hrpu "alternativnih" stvari ali nisu htjeli (tako sam nacula)

----------


## ...ribica

....ja sam nedavno rodila u VU rodilistu i imam samo rijeci pohvale za osoblje ( ne doktore )...babice,sestre i sestre iz boksa za bebe su i vise nego predobri....ali doktori ( majko moja ) ...mozda se bas potrefilo da su lose volje jer taj dan su radale 8 zena ( ja sam zadnja bila )..krivo mi je jedino sto neslusaju rodilje...ja sam htjela porod bez ikakvih pomagala 8dripa i sl )...drip hvala bogu nisam dobila....ali su me sirili rucno jer se nisam otvarala ,a drip mi nisu davali jer je bebica imala slabe otkucaje srca.. na carski me nisu dali jer sam imala 2 abdominalne operacije prije nekoliko godina.... doktor mi je rekao da mi da 100 eura ako nade doktora koji ce me htjeti dati na carski....tada sam presutila,al smatram da je to bilo bas nepristojno.... nalijeganje na trbuh,epi su takoder neizbjezne bile ma koliko se ja pobunila....sivali su me bez inekcije a ja sam inzistirala na inekciji jer znam da ju daju svim rodiljama...zasto meni nisu dali neznam.... sobe su super uredene,,,,wc zaseban....atmosfera odlicna (jos ako imas dobre cimerice kao ja) ..hrana je predobra....sve pohvale za babicu irenu (meni je bila poput druge mame tamo)....2 dana sam imala trudove i vec plakala od muke sto moja bebica nece van,a ona me tjesila i grlila kao majka,dolazila me gledati u sobu.... meni najvise smeta sto i ako imas plan poroda oni se ne pridzavaju,nema stolcica,moras stalno lezat dok si u radaoni (meni je najvise odgovaro sjedeci polozaj)...nadam se da dok budem radala drugu bebu  da ce s stvari malo izmjeniti i da ce netko dozivljavati nas rodilje,a ne da nas poradaju "mehanicki".... ako jos nekog nesto zanima slobodno neka pita.... unatoc svemu sve pohvale za rodiliste....

----------


## manal

anjica, nemoj mi gasiti nadu!  :Wink:  
...ribica čestitam na porodu i drago mi je da su ti bar sestre bile dobre. ja sam s istom babicom bila jako nezadovoljna, ali vidiš, nije žena znači po defaultu kakva je meni bila, pa je to dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## ...ribica

ja kad sam se porodila i kad je konacno moja bebica dosla na svijet rekla sam babici ireni da je žena za sva vremena....  :Smile:  a kakva je tebi bila *manal*? kakvo je tvoje iskustvo? koji ti je dok bio? meni je prvo bio šumski,a zatim vlačić.....

----------


## manal

meni je bio vlačić, to malo što je bio, i bio mi je dobar. jest mi legao na trbuh, ali bio je fin i pristojan prema meni. Je li ti on nudio 100€?  :Rolling Eyes: 
a babica irena, čuj, ne bi da ti sad kvarim uspomenu, meni jednostavno nije sjela, ni ja valjda njoj. iskustvo s njom će mi ostati u lošem sjećanju, toliko. 
inače su i meni sestre s odjela i iz boksa uglavnom bile jako fine i drage. ja sam rodila prije obnove, tad još nije bilo lijepo, kupaonica je recimo bila koma. al zato ove godine...

----------


## ...ribica

> meni je bio vlačić, to malo što je bio, i bio mi je dobar. jest mi legao na trbuh, ali bio je fin i pristojan prema meni. Je li ti on nudio 100€? 
> a babica irena, čuj, ne bi da ti sad kvarim uspomenu, meni jednostavno nije sjela, ni ja valjda njoj. iskustvo s njom će mi ostati u lošem sjećanju, toliko. 
> inače su i meni sestre s odjela i iz boksa uglavnom bile jako fine i drage. ja sam rodila prije obnove, tad još nije bilo lijepo, kupaonica je recimo bila koma. al zato ove godine...


 e da...baš vlačić mi je nudio 100 ojrića....  :Smile:  taj dan je rodilo 7 žena prije mene,pa sam išla ja ... kontam da je bio živčan jer cijeli dan je slušao urlikanje i jadikanje.... inače kad sam se porodila bio je sasvim ok (par dana kasnije kad je u vizitu dosao) ali tad.... :/ hm.hm... :/

----------


## aleksandra11

hej cure...termin mi je 27.03. i rodit cu u vukovarskom rodilistu pa me zanima koji je postupak ako suprug zeli biti sa mnom na porodu?  :Smile:

----------


## ...ribica

> hej cure...termin mi je 27.03. i rodit cu u vukovarskom rodilistu pa me zanima koji je postupak ako suprug zeli biti sa mnom na porodu?


 mors otici do glavnog tamo...mislim da je to dr. šumski.... s njime ćeš obaviti razgovor (neka i muzic s tobom dode) ...mislim da od nekih 6 ujutro do 22 sata moze prisustovati porodu ,a sve izmedu nemoze zbog takvih pravila bolnice...znaci ako se budes poradala iza 23 sata pa do 5 ujutro nece ti pustiti muzica da bude s tobom.... ako je porod u "satnici" tek kada dodes u radaonu moze i muzic doci,a dok jadna trpis trudove i muku mucis sa bolovima moras biti u sobi...e kada te "srede" i kad te "fino" polegnu moze i muzic doci do radaone....  :Smile:  sretno ti bilo.....  :Smile:

----------


## manal

Sve ti je rekla ribica, najavite se kod Šumskog, pa će vas malo ispitivati neka smiješna pitanja, tipa jel se drogirate, jel pijete, jeste nasilni - što i da jesi, baš bi htio ići sa ženom na porod i totalno bi mu rekao, jelda. ali brzo taj razgovor prođe kao formalnost i dobijete potvrdu i sve 5.

----------


## poliona

franjo će dobiti seku... A stolčić bi mogao i stolar napraviti, imam sliku, a i rodila sam Franju na stolčiću, u Varaždinu...Tada mi je to bilo jako bitno i pokazalo se da sam u pravu, naime, franjo je imao 4210 i nisu me rezali samo sam malo popucala ali nije bilo strašno....
sada po ultrazvuku, beba će biti oko 3200 (a možda i neće jer uzv nije nepogrešiv...)
Meni je jako neudobno ležati na leđima, a sada da se porađam u tom položaju.... Mislim da bi čučila na krevetu... Ako bi mi dali... 
Vidjet ćemo, Varaždin mi je ovaj put ipak daleko...Nadam se da će mi u Vu biti ok, jer mi je drugi porod, a u Vk ne idem ni pod razno....

----------


## manal

slažem se poliona, ja sam svoje trudove kod kuće odradila klečeći, tako mi je najbolje odgovaralo. to ležanje je totalno kontraproduktivno... baš mi je drago da si bar na prvom porodu mogla na stolac. 
osim samog stolčića, potrebna je i obuka primalja da rade s tim - i spremnost. doduše, ako im uprava to naloži, onda valjda moraju.

----------


## manal

Izvještavam uživo iz vukovarskog rodilišta: Kroz prozor u sobu ulazi miris lipe i cvrkut lasta  :Smile:   :Heart: 
Ja sam u dvokrevetnoj sobi s kupatilom, što je super. Novo je i uredno. Rađaona je kao nova i lijepa, ali meni to izgleda kao sala za mučenje i pretty much mi ulijeva strah u kosti.  :Undecided: 
Sestre su većinom ljubazne, neke su baš divne. Ima i jedna mlada primalja s normalnim iliti naprednim stavovima, svjetlo u tunelu! 
Hrana je uglavnom Bože sačuvaj. I strogi režim je malo naporan. A doktori... Ne mogu još procijeniti, ali uglavnom uobičajeno hladni, kratki u objašnjenjima, same old same old.

----------


## manal

Moram ih još malo pohvaliti, dogodila se revolucija u vezi odlaska u rađaonu, rekla bih - naime, sad ostave ženu u trudovima što dulje u sobi, pa tek kad je ono pred kraj krenu u proceduru, što mislim da ide na ruku što prirodnijem porodu. Tako sam ja jučer "ispratila" dvije cimerice u rađaonu, al sam ih zato prije gledala u bolovima, što mi je baš bilo blesavo, pa trebale bi žene imati neku privatnost, samoću za taj dio. No dobro, uglavnom pohvalno.

----------


## magma

subjektivna i objektivna iskustva pliz..

----------


## cica

> Pozdrav!
> 
> Da li netko ima iskustva iz vukovarskog rodilišta?
> 
> Dvoumim se između osječkog i vukovarskog
> 
> unaprijed hvala


Rodila sam prije 2 mjeseca,stol na kojem sam rađala nije bio ispravan,pa mi je noga bježala vamo-tamo.Doktorica koje e porađala je bila sasvim ok. kao i babica Jadranka.Ali s babicom Irenom sam imala okršaj,pa ta je žena toliko bezobrazna,sva sreća da mi nije bila na porodu,jer toliko je slobodna da i vrijeđa bez razloga,a što se tiče sestri iz boksa isto su užas,neće da pokažu kako dojiti bebu,već su me vrijeđale kako sam neodgovorna majka da neću nahraniti dijete.Medicinske sestre su umjetno ljubazne,ali korektne,bar ne vrijeđaju.Eto toliko od mene i želim svim trudnicama sreću!

----------


## ivana.sky

Ima li kakvih novosti u vukovaru? Jesu nabavili stolcic, moze li se roditi u kadi? Jel obavezan lezeci polozaj? Jesu sta promijenili oko onog pravila da prat ja ne moze izmedju 23 i 6h? I cemu to pravilo uopce?!? Kao da zene biraju kad ce rodit

ugl inace sam iz os i dvoumim se gdje bi, najvise zbog tog prisilnog lezeceg radjanja, za vukovar sam cula dosta pohvala sto se odjela i osoblja tice ali ne znam kakva je situacija oko izbora nacina poroda

----------


## Cordelia

Nitko novi sa iskustvima iz Vukovarskog rodilišta? Termin mi je početkom siječnja i još se dvoumim između Os i Vu. Želejla bih što prirodniji porod ali ne znam koliko je to uopće realno kod nas u Hrvatskoj.  :Sad:

----------


## anatadijanovicc@gmail.com

Hellouu, javljam se iz rodilišta..
Moje iskustvo katastrofa, u bolovima od 12.03.2022. dolazim u bolnicu i lazni trudovi ostave me na promatranju i ja odlucim 14.03. izaci iz bolnice jer nema pomaka..vracam se iduci dan na ctg i ostajem u najstrasnijim bolovima..doslovno su cupali iz mene sluzni čep, doktori ne pomisljaju na carski, a sva prava imam jer mi je prvi bio carski prije 2 godine.. u 3 popodne otvorena 5 prstiju i dvije doktorice me salju u radaonu, ali u dogovoru da idem na carski jer vidile zene da se patim vec 5 dana.. lezala sam u radaoni mozda 30-40 min.. na kraju izgovor nisam se otvarala i stavile me na carski, zahvalna im do neba.. sestre su super, babice katastrofa, a sestre sa bebama okej.. u cudu su ako ne znas kako se doji pa uci sam..jos malo pa izlazim..jos uz to što je sumski procjenio bebu na 3250, a beba rodena 4150g i 55cm..rodila 15.03.2022.

----------

